# RIL Netconnect Broadband blocking rapidshare?



## tech_lover (May 22, 2010)

Hi guys, can you please confirm if rapidshare has been blocked by Reliance Netconnect? I cannot access it since last night. 

Is it possible for the ISP to block access to certain web sites for any individual customer account?


----------



## g160689 (May 29, 2010)

tech_lover said:


> Hi guys, can you please confirm if *rapidshare has been blocked by Reliance Netconnect? I cannot access it since last night*.
> 
> Is it possible for the ISP to block access to certain web sites for any individual customer account?


Do you mean you cannot even open the site? Rapidshare is totally legal (irrespective of illegal contents: though its removed soon). So there is no question of blocking even for a single user. Might be some server problem at rapidshare. Instead you can use Megaupload, hotfile, depositefile(my fav.).


----------

